# Blue Buffalo



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Is there a recall on this too? Someone mentioned something on Facebook and my heart literally just sank. One of my dogs is on BB Wilderness.

This is all I found:

List of recalls for Pet Food Products from BLUE BUFFALO



If anyone's got more info, it would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't find a recall for Blue Buffalo this year.

however, Consumer Affairs has complaints this year:
Consumer complaints about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh brother, if anyone of you hears anything about BB, please let me know. My other half's nephew is feeding their 8mo German Shepherd BB, so I really want to be on top of it if there is a problem.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd check out that Consumer Affairs page and see if you think the complaints have merit enough to stop feeding it. Since they are so reluctant to recall, I like that people who use it can say so.

And truthaboutpetfood.com is starting up a consumer complaint site, also, specifically for dog food.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

HUh? BB too?

My aunt who live at the states got for me a few cans, the recall is only for the dry or the canned as well??

Edit: the ones I have are the blue's stews.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> HUh? BB too?
> 
> My aunt who live at the states got for me a few cans, the recall is only for the dry or the canned as well??
> 
> Edit: the ones I have are the blue's stews.


There's not been a recall this year. However, the website I linked will show if people have been complaining that it hurt their dogs - not sure if there were comments on canned in there or not.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh boy its every food these days! I hope Blue doesn't get a recall. My aunts pets are on Blue Wilderness.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I feed Wilderness now and I don't know if I would recommend Blue to anyone. Sure Duke's doing good on it, but the product quality doesn't seem that great anymore. The kibble color, smell, and texture changes from bag to bag. His poop doesn't stay consistently formed and hard either. I don't know if I really trust Blue anymore and an looking forward to getting off of it! Ecspecially with all the complaints about it.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> I can't find a recall for Blue Buffalo this year.
> 
> however, Consumer Affairs has complaints this year:
> Consumer complaints about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods



Skimmed through them, most are complaints about loose stools. Usually thats caused by over-feeding (one guy saying his dog gained weight on it). The mold comment was interesting though (could be bad storage on the stores part though) - as was the death of two dogs at the same time suddenly.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, you know I don't always look on the bright side when it comes to dog food and i would be concerned about hospitalizations, pancreatitis, etc. It does look like a few of those are plain overfeeding.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Before I started feeding raw my guys ate Blue and all were doing fine on it. But even as of a year ago I do remember that I'd open a bag sometimes and the smell would be different or the color of the kibble. Don't really know what that means.... 
I remember they had a recall on some BB treats I think but am not really sure. I'm getting old and my mind tends to not have the best recall anymore....:smile:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank to whomever posted that link with the Blue complaints. I don't feed it but I shared it on fb.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Before I started feeding raw my guys ate Blue and all were doing fine on it. But even as of a year ago I do remember that I'd open a bag sometimes and the smell would be different or the color of the kibble. Don't really know what that means....
> I remember they had a recall on some BB treats I think but am not really sure. I'm getting old and my mind tends to not have the best recall anymore....:smile:


Donna, you remember correctly - I think that was last year, or maybe 2010.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses! Sorry I've been MIA. I've heard of many dogs having issues with gas on it. My dog, Arnold, actually does very well on it. Soft, shiny coat and good poops, the only real complaint here is that he poop smells AWFUL. He's on Wilderness though. Changing his food really isn't an option as he's not permanently my dog, only a temporary resident for the past 3 months and probsbly a few more months. Of course, his food will change if it's deemed dangerous to feed, no question. But thanks for the info, glad its not on the recall list, even if some are unhappy with their experiences with it.


----------



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

Cornelius is on his first bag of BB Wilderness Salmon and he's doing OK. He was _really_gassy at first but then I cut back by a little bit and added some yogurt. He's fine now but his coat is not as shiny as when he was on TOTW.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Is BB made by Diamond?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

No, but they're made at A LOT of different manufacturing sites. I believe at least 3 or 5 different plants.


----------

